# Problem with Xorg -configure?



## Funkey (Jan 31, 2014)

I posted this by mistake in Installing as well. Could someone remove that post. Thanks

I am following the handbook for installing a GUI. I get to the point where I enter the command `Xorg -configure`. When I run this I get 
	
	



```
libpixman-1.so.9 not found required by Xorg.
```

Any idea how I move on from here? All went okay until I got to this point.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Trying to install Gnome on 9.2*

libpixman-1.so.9? On what version of FreeBSD? And how old is that ports tree?
My systems all have libpixman-1.so.30 so you're quite a few versions behind.


----------



## Funkey (Jan 31, 2014)

I downloaded and installed version 9.2. Then updated the ports. This is what I get with uname -v.
	
	



```
9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Thu Sep 26 22:50:31 UTC 2013
```

I read this that it may not be installed as well just not sure.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm running 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898 and I have/usr/local/lib/compat/pkg/libpixman-1.so.9 but it may have come in with something else.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2014)

If ports were updated without following /usr/ports/UPDATING, an update to pixman was probably missed.


----------



## Funkey (Feb 1, 2014)

wblock not sure I understand what you are saying.  Do you mean if you are updating you need to be in the Dir /usr/ports/UPDATING ? Or that this path is used when updating ports.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 1, 2014)

Funkey said:
			
		

> wblock not sure I understand what you are saying.  Do you mean if you are updating you need to be in the Dir /usr/ports/UPDATING ? Or that this path is used when updating ports.


@wblock@ meant that /usr/ports/UPDATING contains information that must be followed when updating particular ports. You should get in the habit of checking it before updating any ports to see if any special actions are required before or after updating specific ports. There is an entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING related to x11/pixman. See the entry for 20130929.


----------



## protocelt (Feb 1, 2014)

> @wblock@ meant that /usr/ports/UPDATING contains information that must be followed when updating particular ports. You should get in the habit of checking it before updating any ports to see if any special actions are required before or after updating specific ports.



Beat me to it  

To add to that, please read this for further information.


----------



## Funkey (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks all


----------

